# Put on the rack



## TheWiz

*Put on the rack*
... significa "mandare a morte" nel contesto delle persecuzioni religiose?


----------



## max63

Forse "mettere o mandare al rogo"? 
But I'm not completely sure
Max


----------



## winnie

penso piuttosto che significhi 'mandare alla ruota' 
(quell'infame strumento di tortura che disarticolava... gli arti, appunto)

mandare al rogo = to send to the stake (Garzanti)


----------



## ElaineG

> penso piuttosto che significhi 'mandare alla ruota'
> (quell'infame strumento di tortura che disarticolava... gli arti, appunto)


 
Esatto.  "The rack" è uno strumento di tortura -- puoi vedere uno qui http://images.encarta.msn.com/xrefmedia/sharemed/targets/images/pho/000f0/000f038e.jpg

(Non preoccuparti - è solo un disegno, non troppo violente!).


----------



## redhairedgirl

Ciao!
Riapro il thread: il mio personaggio è sì *on the rack, *ma nel sens che è legato mani e piedi ad una croce (una croce a forma di X, non di crocifisso).
Ho pensato a guardare le torture medievali, e la cosa più simile alla *rack *che ho trovato è una *tavola (d'allungamento*, per la recisione).

W. si è liberato, il cattivo gli dice (è un cartone animato) "*Get back on your rack!*"
"*Torna sulla tua tavola*", visto che si vede che è proprio a forma di X, non mi suona corretto.

Un aiutino?
Grazie!
RHG


----------



## sorry66

Non è il cavalletto?


----------



## redhairedgirl

Ciao, sorry66!
Penso di aver trovato "eculeo" che rimanda al cavalletto che suggerivi tu! 
Qualsiasi sinonimo di uso più comune è comunque ben accetto!


----------



## Mary49

"Cavalletto" è il termine più comune per "eculeo".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Grazie, Mary49!
Mi sembra comunque fuorviante (ho detto che è un cartone animato?) per un pubblico piccino: mi immaginerei un cavalletto da pittore, piuttosto che una specie di croce appesa; croce è una delle parole che ricorre più spesso per descrivere l' "eculeo", ma un "torna sulla croce" sa troppo di religione.

Ripensandoci, mentre scrivevo, "cavalletto" mi convince sempre di più.


----------



## Blackman

Cavalletto è troppo tecnico, a mio avviso e comunque ricorda qualcosa di diverso da un eculeo . Se proprio vuoi usare un termine specifico io direi telaio/impalcatura, ma taglierei la testa al toro con un bel torna subito al tuo posto!


----------



## redhairedgirl

Grazie, Blackman!
Per ora anche io avevo risolto così, con un "torna subito lassù!"; anche il banco di stiramento che, per immagini, è il più simile al mio, mi sembra decisamente (e inutilmente) complicato, per il mio contesto.


----------



## sorry66

I don't think little children would know what a 'rack' is, by the way.
If it's a cross on the wall or an upright cross, it shouldn't be called a 'rack'!
Yes, 'banco di stiramento' looks right (I've seen your link)- that's what a rack is - how horrible!

These are stocks ( little children will probably have seen these):


----------



## redhairedgirl

I didn't know I could post images! Here it is!


----------



## sorry66

For information:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Andrew's_Cross_(BDSM)

I think we'd just call it an 'X-cross' (diagonal cross) or just a 'cross' so I don't understand why it was called a 'rack' in your cartoon.


----------



## london calling

Probably because young children wouldn't know what a St. Andrew's Cross looks like.


----------



## sorry66

See my post#12, LC!


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> See my post#12, LC!


You're talking about the rack. I'm talking about the St. Andrew's Cross.


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> You're talking about the rack. I'm talking about the St. Andrew's Cross.



Così si chiama anche in italiano. Ma è un'attrezzatura sconosciuta al di fuori dell'ambito d'uso, figurarsi se si può inserire in un cartone animato...


----------



## danalto

Concordo con l'eliminazione del riferimento! Mi sembra la soluzione più indolore.


----------



## sorry66

redhairedgirl said:


> "*Get back on your rack!*"





london calling said:


> Probably because young children wouldn't know what a St. Andrew's Cross looks like.





london calling said:


> You're talking about the rack. I'm talking about the St. Andrew's Cross.


 I'm talking about both. Kids don't know either of them, although, they are more likely to have heard of racks than  the St. Andrew's cross. 
Adults know about _racks_ and other medieval torture devices but the_ saltire _cross  would just be associated with the flag. (Of course, there is _Game of Thrones_ now)

You seem to think that little kids would know what a 'rack' is, I disagree; they know about things like 'stocks' (I remember being told about them in infant school)  but I doubt very small kids would be told about a rack.
As far as the cartoon goes, they could have easily opted for 'Get back on your X' instead of giving kids the wrong impression.


----------



## Fooler

Leggendo vari siti trovo anche la difinizione semplice di _impalcatura_ (da tortura)

Se può andar bene e naturalmente capita da un pubblico infantile.

Oppure da cartone animato...._Tornate sulla tua giostra _


----------



## london calling

To be honest, sorry, I think young children would understand what the rack was. I'm pretty sure I knew when I was a child, having been to the Tower of London when I was at primary school, where there is a display of instruments of torture, including the rack. Mind you, in the end in this particular context it's irrelevant if English schoolchildren know what the rack is, as that's the term they used in the cartoon in English: the authors must have presumed it would be understood. The problem is finding a word Italian children will understand.  I asked my son if he remembers knowing about the cavalletto/rack when he was small. He said he remembered the instrument of torture  but that he couldn't remember what is was called in either language even now, at 22!


----------



## redhairedgirl

LC, I can't blame your son! I'm a little older, and I didn't know the name myself: I'd be curious to ask some experts.
Since I live close to the Museo Criminologico of Rome, I think I might just go and ask them just curiosity, you know. 

Back to the thread:
Talking about tortures, it could be a *cavalletto, tavolo d'allungamento, banco di stiramento, eculeo.* 
while in a BDSM context it'd be a *croce di Sant'Andrea*.
Am I missing something?

Thank you all!


----------



## london calling

Il problema, RHG, è che non sappiamo quali dei termini italiani (quelli che hai riportato sono stati suggeriti già tutti) sarebbe comprensibile per un bimbo italiano. Qualcuno ha dei figli/nipoti piccoli a cui possiamo chiedere?


----------



## sorry66

rack = banco di stiramento - I don't know what the other Italian words mean, I said 'cavalletto' because it was in the WR dictionary.
saltire cross/St. Andrew's Cross/X-shaped cross (transverse cross) - It was really used for torture/crucifixion.


----------



## Pietruzzo

redhairedgirl said:


> torna sulla croce" sa troppo di religione.


But "tornatene sulla *tua *croce" could maybe work.


----------



## Blackman

Io ho una figlia di 8 anni che guarda il cartone, è stata pure al London Dungeon: nisba, niente, nix, nada. Non ha idea di cosa stiamo dicendo.


----------



## Fooler

Stiamo parlando di un cartone animato ? O no ?
_
Tornate al tuo posto ! - Tornate al tuo banco ! _(come se fosse detto a scuola)_ - Tornate sulla giostra ! Tornate sulla tua croce ! (Thanks Pietruzzo)_

Se un bambino vede un oggetto di tortura e sente invece che scherzosamente viene riferito/indicato un oggetto come suggerito....Immagino che in qualche scena prima avrà capito che si tratta di una croce da tortura.

Più infantile di così......


----------



## redhairedgirl

Pietruzzo said:


> But "tornatene sulla *tua *croce" could maybe work.


Pietruzzo, it could definitely work! 

"*Croce da tortura*" è chiaro, ma non particolarmente italiano, che abbia trovato 
Credo che "*croce*" sia comunque l'opzione migliore, e mi piace anche il "*tua*" che richiama il "tuo posto", "in camera tua", ecc.


----------



## Blackman

La scelta finale è tua RHG, questo è fuori discussione. Ma se con tutti gli altri suggerimenti c'è il rischio che un bambino non afferri, con croce quasi certamente afferrerà il riferimento sbagliato, quello religioso.


----------

